# Cedar fence and gate painted white.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Cedar fence and gate painted white, treated post will have the finials in a day or two, finished this am.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great buddy did you move to river oaks.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> Looks great buddy did you move to river oaks.


Nope same ol po house in Baytown.
Made up my mind up to get out and do some work, and not set on the couch and rot away. I saw my cartologist today and showed him the pics and he said great, now I know the difb/pacemaker is doing it's job. He said I am in pretty good shape for the shape I am in, LOL


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Law Dog said:


> Looks great.


Thanx, I will be moving the Cedar wood flower box on the left side in the pics and extending my fence to my side of my house. All my picket fence and flower boxes are made from Cedar fence pickets, ripped and painted or clear coated.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The flower box is really nice. Do you line the interior of the box with plastic sheet? 
It looks like the lumber is clear coated with polyurethane. If it is, how old is the coating? I polyurethaned mine and it looked good for only one year. I used Behr oil-based poly.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

mas360 said:


> The flower box is really nice. Do you line the interior of the box with plastic sheet?
> It looks like the lumber is clear coated with polyurethane. If it is, how old is the coating? I polyurethaned mine and it looked good for only one year. I used Behr oil-based poly.


I do not line the box at all, does not even have a bottom. I put a false bottom and set my hanging baskets of flowers on the false bottom, that way I can change them out when they get punny looking or a different season. Can you think of how much soil that would take. I did, and that is the reason I went with false bottom and hanging baskets.
I put one coat of clear that they use on bottoms of boats.
Below is 2 different sizes of boxes with trellis.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Doyle...I learned that sneaky trick with the hanging baskets years ago.. I snip off the hanging wires and tuck the baskets down in the planters. Everybody compliments me on what a great gardener I am...LOL... When they poop out...just a quick trip to Home Depot (where they ALWAYS got something in hanging baskets on sale) and I am good to go again....:rotfl:

You might give a shot at some Confederate Jasmine or Carolina Jasmine on those trellises. Fast growing, good looking and hardy.....and smells great when they bloom...

Great work on the planters and fence... HD is my source for the planters as well.. I ain't got your builders skills...


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the photos. I like the hanging basket idea. That is very convenient. 

What is the brand name of the clear coat you used? is it available at HD? I like clear coating and natural wood grains but the polyurethane does not stand up against outdoor element at all.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Thanks for the photos. I like the hanging basket idea. That is very convenient.
> 
> What is the brand name of the clear coat you used? is it available at HD? I like clear coating and natural wood grains but the polyurethane does not stand up against outdoor element at all.


I used Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane Clear Gloss, it holds up good for me, two coats because the Cedar soaks it up, anyone should have it.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I finished the left side of my fence this am and moved the flower box to the right side also. The truck looks close to my flower box, but it is not.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Doyle...I learned that sneaky trick with the hanging baskets years ago.. I snip off the hanging wires and tuck the baskets down in the planters. Everybody compliments me on what a great gardener I am...LOL... When they poop out...just a quick trip to Home Depot (where they ALWAYS got something in hanging baskets on sale) and I am good to go again....:rotfl:
> 
> You might give a shot at some Confederate Jasmine or Carolina Jasmine on those trellises. Fast growing, good looking and hardy.....and smells great when they bloom...
> 
> Great work on the planters and fence... HD is my source for the planters as well.. I ain't got your builders skills...


No building skills, just a table saw for ripping and a chop saw for easy cutting. On the chop saw, I lay 4 pieces and mark one for cutting and cut, makes things go faster.

Will try the Confederate Jasmine or Carolina Jasmine, or pink or white Honeysuckle next spring.
I had the purple flower in the box first and it played out, so I went with 3 different colors in the Begonias. I usually plant 6 or eight Begonias in one hanging basket, makes for a fuller box. Lady asked how I changed out so quick, and I said just skill, LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. I am lucky my Bride absolutely loves begonias. Got about a dozen pots of those suckers here at the double-wide.. They only need a little water...and unless we get a hard freeze..just refuse to die.. and..if they do..can buy a whole flat of them for about 25 cents each most anywhere....


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

All the Begonias in this pic were left out and died back this past winter, spring came and I started fertilizing and watering again and they popped out bigger and better than last year. There are 8 plants to a basket.
The purple flowers below was one hanging basket I bought for $8.95.


----------

